

How to Jump Ship from GoDaddy to a Better Web Host and Registrar - abhishekpathak
http://lifehacker.com/#!5794507/how-to-jump-ship-from-godaddy-to-a-better-web-host

======
melling
The CEO shot an elephant for fun? I didn't think you could still do that. I
might have to switch over that. I'm funding some guy's rich ego. Who are the
lean and hungry companies in this space?

~~~
bluedanieru
I stick with Hover which is excellent and Slicehost which gets the job done.
YMMV.

~~~
18pfsmt
I jumped ship from godaddy long ago, but I was going to move to hover soon
because my current reg doesn't support spf records. I've been putting off
doing this for 6 months. Good registrars+ nice nameserver UI is hard to come
by, apparently.

------
pan69
Always separate the hosting of your domains and hosting of your web sites.
This way you're not being locked in.

~~~
Travis
Honestly, I don't care too much about my website host. I keep copies of my
data and code all over my various machines/VPS instances, so I can always
recreate it (even if it would take a day or two).

DNS is vital. If I lose that, I lose all my visitors. IMO, the separation
isn't the crucial part -- trusting your DNS provider is.

------
layzphil
As some of the commenters on lifehacker point out, taking some kind of moral
stance on GoDaddy over the elephants is going to leave you short on time and
products in your life. Are you now going to research everything you buy and
make sure you are on board with the CEO's personal agenda?

I agree GD hosting is horrible but and shouldn't be used for anything but
buying domains. With the flotilla of discount codes available you can almost
always get your renewals/new domains very cheap at GD.

~~~
derfclausen
Are you proposing that one should not take any moral stances? I don't think
it's fair to propose complete amorality simply because we overlook so many
disagreeable things. We all choose our battles.

(I did not downvote you)

------
noduerme
Nice. I've been thinking about moving some domains out of there all week,
since I got a creepy phone call from one of their reps telling me one was
expiring next month. Thanks, as if I didn't already get the four million
emails and the twelve trees you chopped down reminding me of this.

------
bluedanieru
Maybe lifehacker's next article that I can't read can be about jumping ship
from Gizmodo. This shit sucks.

~~~
sjs382
Dont like Gizmodo or don't like the new layout? I think I'm gonna write a blog
post today about how to revert to the old layout.

~~~
bluedanieru
I don't like that I get redirected to the Japanese landing page when I follow
that link.

~~~
sjs382
Couldn't find your email address. Try this:

[http://sjstrutt.com/restore-old-lifehacker-and-gawker-
layout...](http://sjstrutt.com/restore-old-lifehacker-and-gawker-layouts.htm)

